# The Legion



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

When the Horus Heresy came it turned the universe into a civil war. One that would damage the Imperium beyond repair. 18 legions existed at that time 9 turned chaos 9 remained loyal to the emperor. It was not as even as that though there were space marines that remained loyal to the emperor even when there entire legion went chaos. These became the Legion

What is the legion

The legion is a small organisation, made for all the loyal space marines who's Legion went Chaos. They were a means of using these now unstable space marines to their full potential. Their home-world Tundelmir is a lush planet, their is almost no civilisation on this planet. The Legion use it because of the hostility of the plants and animals. 

The Legion are much more skilled than a average space marine, but they are far more unstable. To combat this they have hundreds of Chaplains, to make sure to many do not go chaos. Despite this the Legion loses more men to chaos then any other. The Inquisition inspect them regularly and have found nothing deeply troubling.

The Gene-Seed of the different Legions does not get mixed in the Legion. For fears of a mutation. This is why the different Companies are so different the companies are

The Righteous Hammer (Iron Warriors)= Iron Fists ( Terminators with modified Power fists)

The Emperors faithful ( Emperors children) = Puritans ( Power weapon wielding swords men)

Hundred sons (Thousand sons)= Remebrancers ( use safe magic from the Emperors Will) Emporershand89 

The Guard (Death Guard)= Honorers ( heavily armoured heavy weapons)

The Chaplains ( World bearers)= Apostles ( more brutal Chaplains)

Justice (Night Lords)= Enforcers ( uses jet packs with a power axe)

The Story

Varlbrilldra a paridise world. The planet is hugely fertile and the wildlife is blooming. There is few worlds that rival its beauty. The World is also away from any wars or even the prospect of war. This was the case until a hundred years ago, When a massive warp storm covered 5 systems including its one. The Warp storm has recently closed and Varlbrilldra is now being inspected. To find out what happened and if any life survived. You are this squad who know what you will find? Will you be corrupted? will you survive?

Ok you are one of the specialities I can only have one for each 
Iron fist:
Puritan: Santaire
Remebrancers: Emporershand89 
Honorers:
Enforcers: Karak the unfaithul
Apostle: Jackinator 

Rules:

No Goddmoding Your character will die a stupid death and will not be aloud to join again

Post five lines minimum I would much rather more but if thats all you can give so be it

Death is likely your on a daemon world not the most friendly of places 

you may be corrupted The Legion lose men all the time to chaos. You may turn 

Sheet

Name:

Company: 

Speciality:

History:

Personality:

Appearance:

Strengths:

Weaknesses:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, and just when I thought all these marine threads were gonna fade, you came up with a brilliant idea!! I will definitly join, i'll have my character up soon. Excellent job Tarvits, points to you for a genuine idea.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting. Though it seems a bit strange that the Inquisition would allow a chapter/legion to continue that is constantly losing astartes to chaos. Interesting idea all the same, though you kind of gave away that the homeworld is now a deamon world in your rules ^^


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*My guy *

Actually, it makes perfect sense to me. While the Imperium preaches hatred of Xenos and Traitors, they seem to use alot of them in "Black Book" operations and for private interests. I think it's a great idea, so good that perhaps they should right a book on it(though thats going alittle far)

Anyway, here's my magician dude, tell me what you think


Name: Marcus Aralias

Company: Remebrancers

Specialty: Magic and Knowledge

History: Marcus was once part of the Thousand Sons Legion, and was one of its highest spell casters in the rank of Captains. He served with honor at battles like Troika, Aghoru, and the Great Purge of the Ark Reef Cluster. He served with honor for his Legion, believing in the ideas of the Emperor and Manifest Destiny of the human race among the stars.

Unfortuanly, this all came crashing down on Prospero; what was at the time the Legions home world. It was here that Magnus the Red decided to betray the Emperor and serve Horus in a bid for ultimate power. However, Marcus was one of the few that would not betray his faith, and fought against his own brothers in a futile attempt to restore sanity to a world gone mad. Unfortuanly, he was gravely injured, and only survived by the grace of the Space Wolves, who brought him back as a captive. After determining his faith in the Emperor, they sent him for reassignment to a different Legion, but Marcus would have none of it. Escaping, he worked as a mercenary for some years until the Inquisition picked him up, and offered him to join the Legion. Accepting, he took the rank of Master Sergeant and set about teaching the pupils under his command the ways of old.

Since then he has brought honor and glory to his company, the hundred sons, though many have tried to persecute him and have made his life a difficult one. He is also starting to see the age wear on him after many rejuvenation surgeries; thus he knows that he is not immortal and soon death might claim him. 

Personality: Marcus is quite soul who doesn’t trust anyone. He has not forgotten the betrayal by his brothers, even after all this time. Thus he trusts few and talks little. However, inside, he is a very simple man, a scholar and lover of knowledge as his Legions lifestyle demands. He’s also very pious and loyal, seeing the Emperor as the ultimate god of the galaxy and preserving the ideas of the Imperium for all of mankind. He is regularly found in the Chantry praying; Do Not Disturb!!

Appearance: Marcus is a average Marine with a rim of white hair around the side of his head running from left to right. He has a nasty scar on his left eye that has been replaced by a bionic eye. He is missing a figure on his left hand, and thus wears a modified glove. His face has a very angry look, and even scares people when he smiles.

Strengths: Marcus is a magician at heart, and a seeker of Knowledge, as all Thousand Sons were. Marcus is skilled in the ways of the Warp, and possesses many spells which he mixes with the martial prowess of the Astarte’s. He mixes them together in a terrifying display of destruction in the name of the Emperor. 

He is also very knowledgeable, knowing many languages, even some that are forbidden. He knows everything about the Imperium, its history, weapons, idealism, e.t.c. In short, he is a source of vast knowledge. 

Weaknesses: Marcus is prone to tradition, and this sometimes weakens him to the current times. He is still stuck on the past, trying to live as if he were still a Thousand Sons under Magnus the Red; serving the Emperor. Many of his pupils complain of the ridged rules, study hours, and rituals he practices. On one occasion he was even paid a visit by the infamous Inquisitor Eisenhorn to make sure we hadn’t turned to Chaos. 

Also, age has started to wear on him, and as such his physical combat skills are not what they use to be. Don’t make any mistake though, his abilities and his prowess have not lost any of their touch.

Equiptment: Spear of Remeberancers, Bolt Pistol, Knife, Frag Gernade


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

well for starters you forgot to put the World Eaters into the Legion, unless that was intentional. also not to sound like an ass but i feel like you have been starting a lot of threads recently tarvitz, why not stick with your other threads or even stick to just roleplaying and not GMing for awhile before starting one on your own? it can be tough to be a good GM and keep the players interested. i like the idea you have here but i feel as though it was just something you just thought of and decided to start without thinking the whole thing through


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

EH, have you read A Thousand Sons? If not, I would, the reading there is almost a necessity to roleplay one of the thousand sons. For instance, if you had read, you would know that (spoiler)



Magnus the Red did not turn to Chaos as such, but eventually couldn't bear to see his warriors being killed so helped out towards the end, then they all teleported away to some big planet of sorcerers; they never swore to Horus. In fact, Magnus knew about Horus, and tried to warn the Emperor, but in doing so mucked up something big he was working on, and also disobeyed his commands.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Actually, it makes perfect sense to me. While the Imperium preaches hatred of Xenos and Traitors, they seem to use alot of them in "Black Book" operations and for private interests. I think it's a great idea, so good that perhaps they should right a book on it(though thats going alittle far).


Your kidding right? You've heard of the Inquisition, particularly the Ordo Hereticus right? They wouldnt be on this chapter like a tramp on chips. Maybe i was being diplomatic before, but now i'll just outright say it. This would never happen, the Inquisition would never allow a chapter to exist that is made up of astartes that often fall to chaos and also happen to from the traitor legions. Apologies for being blunt, but its the truth.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

EH, your character is fine. For the purpose of the Rp, it does not mater that you got it slightly wrong. One more thing your magic is going to be quite strong but not invincible. 

BAV well I have put a lot of thought in to this one. I have planned the RP, thank you for the advice though.

AOB this is part of the plot and will be explained. 

I need more people to join if i am to start this thing let me know if your interested


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Are apostles an option or are they NPCs only?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

no, I'll fix it, Farseer has a good point, i must have missed it. i read up on them, but I didn't read up on Magnus specifically Farseer, my bad!


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah your aloud to be an Apostle. Your allowed to anyone of those (except what has already been taken)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry but I couldn't stop myself from being a grammar nazi. Its allowed not aloud. Aloud is when someone speaks loudly (if i'm not mistaken). 

Sorry about that, but I just had to


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to reserve the honorer (Death Guard) will be posting soon.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Proximo Varn

Company: Apostle

Speciality: Keeper of the faith

History: Proximo was one of the foremost Chaplains in the Word Bearers, renowned for his fiery speeches and leadership qualities. However, unlike most of his fellow Chaplains he was primarily a battle leader, something he came to regret. His lack of contact with the troops in the legion meant he did not realize that there was any taint and by the time he did it was already too late.
His superiors had known that he would never turn and so had never brought him into their truth. They had made preparations for him however and shortly before the Heresy broke out he was murdered. Or so it was planned, through sheer force of will he dragged his beaten and broken body to an Imperial stronghold, one that turned out to be under the control of the Iron Hands. He had survived two weeks in his condition and had only gathered the strength to move far towards the end. By the time he made it to the Iron Hand's fortress the Heresy had already broken out.
His blackened and broken armour made him almost unrecognisable but when the Iron Hands realized what he was they began to argue among themselves, some for his death, others for his survival. His fate could have swung either way until the Iron Hand’s chaplain stepped forth. He had spoken to the dying Proximo and judged him worthy of redemption. The Space Marines bowed to his judgement and Proximo was revived, treated by the groups apothecary and repaired by their Techmarines, an honour afforded to few outside the chapter.
Since then Proximo has taken a personal interest in every man in his care, knowing how he failed he has sworn to never do so again and is renowned as having never lost a man to the corrupting influences of Chaos. Regardless, he knows that this will never be enough to atone for the loss of the Word Bearers legion.

Personality: Proximo is often introspective, but friendly and on good terms with most of the Marines he knows, despite his fearsome appearance. Despite his job he is easy to get on with and men find it easier to confess to him than to some of the more puritanical Chaplains. However, he will tolerate no trace of taint, often setting punishing penances, for even small sins, that will often result in the wrongdoers death, he is no stranger in sending men to their doom, but he is fair, and would never send them to do something he would not do himself.
He wanders around the fortresses he is assigned to, keeping an eye on the men in his care. This does not make him hard to find however as he can easily be found in the chapels, making regular visits to them to deal with any confessions and to lead the battle brothers in their prayers. Like many Chapters he views the Emperor as the greatest man who ever lived, but he still retains some of the sense of divinity about him that the Word Bearers gained before their chastisement.

Appearance: Proximo is of average height for a space marine, but broad-chested, wearing finely crafted armour and a rosarius on a chain about his neck and he forgoes the helmet his rank grants. In battle he carries an immense two-handed Crozius Arcanum, an extremely rare design that he wields with devastating skill to lethal effect. His left arm and the left side of his chest have been reconstructed from finely tuned augmetics as have both his legs and part of his right hand, making him particularly resilient in combat. However, his most distinguishing feature is his face, after his “death” most of the flesh was burnt away and he refused grafts, to this end the Iron Hands armoured his skull and using advanced technologies and devices removed the rest of the flesh without killing him. Now any looking upon him are brought face to face with the terrifying visage of a skull, it’s every inch inscribed with litanies and two red eyes glowing balefully in the depths of it’s sockets.

Strengths: Proximo is a fearsome warrior, his Crozius smashing aside any resistance with ease. He is also a fine inspirational speaker, lifting the men in his care to fiery heights of devotion and ferocity with well-crafted speeches. There is rarely anything that goes on in his company without his knowledge, and he will seek out men he fears may be straying too close to the darkness inside them all. He is perhaps the oldest Marine in the legion but it has not dulled his abilities, nor weakened his arm, he still fights with the strength of his youth, augmented as he his by his bionics

Weaknesses: Despite his intelligence, Proximo is not renowned for his subtlety in battle, seeing little reason in sneak attacks when a quick hard strike would surely have the same effect. This has often led to him leading men into lethal situations, ones in which they have been hard pressed to get out alive.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Still waiting for the word. I'll be out till sunday, if you start before then please don't wait for me, i'll play catch up when I get back


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good, I may join 
But there isn't a world eater so I am quite disappointed


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The enforcers are world eaters I think. The ones with the jump pack


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This okay?

Name: Maximus Decus

Company: Puritans

Speciality: Honour duels

History: Maximus once served alongside Lucius the Eternal before that great warrior's fall to Chaos. He would have followed Fulgrim and the Warmaster Horus to the ends of the universe and had a great respect for the Lunar Wolves, later known as the Sons of Horus who then became the hated and feared Black Legion. He had met and liked several of their captains such as Abaddon of the first company before his fall to Chaos.

He first discovered his legion's turn to Chaos at the massacre that was the fall of Istvaan III and though he tried hard to see it as neccesary his faith in Horus' purity was broken during the dropsite massacres of Istvaan V. On that fateful day Maximus saw unspeakable things. He fought for the Emperor and cut his way towards the loyalists.

He joined their ranks, battered and bloody but still standing with his sword in his hands. Lucius came from the ranks of the Emperor's children and asked him, in knowledge of their past friendship to join them and fight against the False Emperor.

Maximus refused. To this day he has kept a secret of how tempted he was, but the sight of Ferrus Manus' corpse and the corpses of hundreds of other space marines hardened his heart.

He was one of the few marines who survived the terrible massacre. He fought as a mercenary for many years, fighting not for money but for the glory of the Emperor of mankind until he found his way to the fortress planet of the Legion.

Personality: Maximus has been eternally scared by the events he witnessed. He would rather fall on his own sword blade, he would rather die an ignoble and pointless death than witness another catastrophe like the Istaan massacres. He is quiet and somber, his true feelings only coming out in the midst of battle or the challenge of a duel. When this happens he becomes almost predatory, seeking out any weaknesses in his foe. He has a strong sense of honour.

Appearance: Maximus' armour is midnight black in appearance, the only link to his old legion being his right shoulder pad which is still the pink and gold of the Emperor's Children. He also has the badges of all of the loyal legions that fought in the Istvaan massacres as a tribute to their sacrifice. His helmet's face plate is a deep blue which is balanced by the blood red of his helmet's eye slits. His left vambrace is slightly thicker than his other one for he often uses it to block the blows of his opponent when fighting and as such it is also heavily scarred for it is the one part of his armour he never repairs. His chest plate, decorated with a shining Imperial Aquila was recovered from the armour of a dead warrior and presented to Maximus as a reward for his services to the Legion. It is finely crafted artificier plate.

Strengths: An amazing swordsman, almost the equal of Lucius the Eternal before his fall to Chaos. He also has a fine tactical mindset although if it comes to a dual he will abandon any plan and accept the challenge.

Weaknesses: He fears someone discovering how close he came to accepting Lucius' offer to turn against the Emperor of Mankind. He wishes to one day be forgiven for his sins but that day will never come until the Emperor walks once more. His code of honour means he will accept any dual even if it jeopardizes his mission.

Equipment: A large hand and a half power sword and a bolt pistol, he also carries frag and krak grenades. His sword is finely crafted with a beast's snarling head for the pommel and an oath of loyalty to the Emperor carved into the blade. Even though the power field around the blade is more than enough to slice through armour Maximus has kept the edges of the blade razor sharp.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This should be right:

Name: Raxis Val'in

Company: Justice

Speciality: Enforcer

History: When the Heresy came Raxis was torn between Horus and the Emperor, whom he was very loyal to at the time. He had to escape his own at Isstvan III. At the time he had unquestionibly loyalty to the Emperor, so he tried to get to terra but was delayed by the traditor legions. By the time he had slipped through the traditor's blockade the wall of the Imperial Palace had fallen. He continued to try and defend the palace and was nearly killed in the process. When he was truly touched by chaos was when he met his legion again, seeing them with unholy symbols and horrid chaotic gifts snapped him. They were his battle brothers, the only life he had ever truly known or cared for.

That is how chaos found a way into Raxis, he felt a desire to kill every traditor in exsistance but at the same time to fight along side his brothers again. The Legion became his salvation and his undoing, it offered him a purpose again but often just reminded him of what he had lost. Sometimes he would look apon the others in the legion and not see another space marine from a different legion, but instead see his battle brothers and belieave he was fighting in the great crusade again. These visions have happened alot more over the years.

Personality: A long time ago Raxis was one of the most loyal space marines around, however long years of slaughter and combat had tested that to the limit. He is now one of the most exposed to corruption by chaos. He is weary of all others he meets and generally dislikes everyone. Raxis has a hatred for the Night lords because he thinks they betrayed him and he also preferes close combat and close range guns in combat.
However, if he is very good friends with another space marine then you can count on him for fast support.

Appernce: Raxis has short hair and a long scar on his face which doesn't seem to fit in with the rest of his face. He is slightly taller than most space marines and very muscular. His Armour is same armour he wore in Horus Heresy, typical of the night lords and still has the night lords icons and old imperial symbols and any legion icons. Raxis' helmet was one taken from a defeated traditor of the night lords and has two bat wings sprouting from the top, he removed and chaos symbols.

Strengths: Went Raxis attacks he is like a sledgehammer travelling at high speeds, cutting the enemy down with his power axe before they can react.

Weaknesses: The power of chaos has been trying to corrupt Raxis for many years now and he is reaching breaking point. whether it actually corrupts him or he simply goes insane is unknown...

Equipment: A large power axe, jump pack, some frag grenades and a bolt pistol with an extented magazine.

____________________________________________________________________________________________
Edit1: I usually leave something out, but i'll change it anyway.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks guys, I am very pleased this thread is a success. Jackinator, Santaire and EH are accepted 

Karak I think you could add just a little more here. How did he get into the Legion? how did Chaos speak to him? stuff like that just a little more those you don't need a epic (aka Komanko in the wretched host god that was long:laugh


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Tarvitz210300 said:


> you don't need a epic (aka Komanko in the wretched host god that was long:laugh


Tell me about it, I couldn't feel my finger after that scrolling marathon :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Right, i made a few changes and I think hes quite an interesting character.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Karak I really like your character I can see your character causing a few plot twists. So Karak you have been excepted, so I will start the Action thread within a week. I really want one more player though


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey,

Is this one still open?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes you can, there are two more spaces but you will have to be an Iron Fist


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

yes a nearly insane ex-night lord who is about to turn to chaos could be interesting!


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Loken

Company: The Righteous Hammer

Speciality: Iron Fist

History:Loken has always been a large man since early childhood. To this day he still is regarded as the largest within his squadmates. He was raised into the empire by family who hated and disregarded him. This made him only better at what he does now. Fight. He is loyal to the thing only things he knows, his trusted Bolter and chainsword. He fights for the emperor only because it gives him a chance to kill. To hone his skills, which he loves so much, for battle. He is a machine built solely on war and violence. His brothers have been his family since the day he was created. His short temper and quite nature make him the perfect system of destruction. He would tell his story to his children someday, he thought. Thought he had no children, and could never have children. Even if he could, who in their right mind, would ever want to hear about it? Loken relished in his individuality outside of combat and away from his squad brothers. He was ever-ready, and steadfast always for war. He lived for it. Bread for it. Made for it.

Personality: A loner, when away from his squad brothers.

Appearance: Aside from his power armor, his shaved head is kept short and tidy. He has two scars on both temples, showing his long battle warn eyes. Loken has dark brown eyes and thinning eyebrows curved to fit perfectly above his eyes.

Strengths: His will to live and fight for the perfect empire is his motivation that he continuously looks back to during tough times. He doesn't give up until he's dead.

Weaknesses: He lacks speech skills, and therefor has trouble speaking to non soldiers. He has an aggressive nature, so he tends to rush into things without getting the full story.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would normally ask for more in the personality but you have done it in the history really. Also if he was abused from childhood he would probably be able to turn and not be very loyal to the emperor. Could you add that as it is quite important how he stands withe the Emperor. Just a quick edit then you will be accepted


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Alrighty, edited. Hope it's alright.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

much better I can see everyones characters really working together for a great story I will start the action thread when I have time


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, I'm bbbaaccckkk, cannot wait


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent!! I am very excited!

I apologizes if this was covered previously, but what is the post minimum? 4 paragraphs? Or more?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

READ THE RULES:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

(I know few people do)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I think i speak for all of us when i say we're looking forward to it.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Action Thread is up now you need to go kill some daemons


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

When is the next update? I want to know if I should put my second post up or not.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> When is the next update? I want to know if I should put my second post up or not.



I think everyone has made their post. Well, as far as I can see. I dunno where GM is. lol


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

i guess its an update next


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So, i have high hopes for this thread, is it still going:victory:, or is it dead??


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I think were waiting for the gm.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

No one has posted on the action because the GM needs give us a new update...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, so i'm asking if the Gm is still around?? Duh man, eheheh :biggrin:


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry I havent got round to it my computer has died and Im borrowing my friends I am trying to update now


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate to ask guys but can we please make bigger post. EH I really dont want someone just writing 5 sentences. Also I just want to tell all that you are encouraged to post more then once a update. I find it helps the story a lot, you can also make plot twists, small ones you can just post , if you want a larger one PM me. 

Ok Ive been quite sloppy too but now I can Give this RP The lions share of my attention


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Dude, it's not like you are giving us a lot to work with. It's all very well saying the landscape is unnatural but you have to give me a frame work or I can't do anything descriptive. I may end up taking it off in a direction you didn't want it to go. We need larger updates to know what we're doing.


----------

